# dogs being used to find antlers



## allout (Dec 26, 2009)

does anybody know of anyone who has one,interested in training a pup to due this ,any info would be helpfull thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I know there are some great articles online about this. I don't think it would be that hard. This summer i'm going to work with my dog in the yard and see what comes of it. I'm not much of a shed hunter, but my dog sure likes them. I may get into it just to see what he can do.......I don't think I'll have a problem though, as he has one hell of a love for his sheds.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

And they make the greatest chew toy. 

Cheap and last long.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My dogs find antlers..... Here's a link to my webpage on my dogs:
http://stonebrokekennels.wordpress.com/antler-dogs/

All of the pups I have right now are sold as are the pups from a litter I have coming up, but if you already have a dog it's pretty easy to train them to find sheds. I don't think the breed is overly important as long as they like to hunt and retrieve. I use my Springers and Chessies, others use Labs, etc.

Roger Sigler specializes in training dogs to find antlers... Here's a link to his site.
http://www.antlerdogs.com/ I see he has a DVD on training dogs to find antlers.


----------

